# I am a member, but guest on BBS - MY BAD



## bustash (Mar 22, 2007)

When I registered for the BBS, in my haste I input my personal PW instead of the TUG PW.  So now I am a visitor    Anyone have any idea how to fix this without registering under another ID?

Just want to prevent those "you know, if you become a member..." messages  

I've actually been a member for years, but let it lapse and this happened in renewal.

Thanks,


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## bustash (Mar 22, 2007)

Well. that is the problem.  When filling out this profile, I used my PW instead of the TUG PW.  Now I don't know how to change this profile without registering under another User Name, because the sytem tells me that this User name already exists.

Can I chasnge my profile?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 22, 2007)

Go to that link. It explains how and where to insert the TUG password. You simply replace the incorrect one with the correct one. 

No need to register again. In fact, you shouldn't register again. One registration is all that you need.


----------

